# New Nubian added to the Boer herd... :)



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

This is Sally... our very first dairy goat!  She'll be 4 in April and has kidded twice. The farm we bought her from says she milks 3/4 to 1 gallon a day (how average is that?) . We plan to either pull her kids and milk her, or pull her kids and graft some Boer kids on her if our Boer does have triplets again when she kids. We are going to breed her the same time we breed Dandi, Liberty, Dazzle and Pokey who are all FF's, so if they have trips (which I doubt) we'll be ready.  

So, what do you think?? Having never bought a dairy goat I don't exactly know how structurally correct she is (other than her not so great topline), but from my Boer goat lenses she's not bad... considering she's a dairy goat, lol!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Well, I really like her length of body, rump, and neck. What I don't like is her withers or chine. Her front end assembly is a bit odd, the withers and shoulders should line up and it looks like hers doesn't from the pictures. She has nice body capacity! She's got nice width across her rump and between her hocks.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

she's a cutie! I'm not quite sure she's fully Nubian....her ears are awfully short and face doesn't have that fully roman nose they're known for. but hey, 1 gallon a day makes a pretty good wet nurse! Breed her to a boer buck and you can have some pretty nice market kids!

as the resident dairy goat, she's going to be the supermodel of your group of goats! lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

We'll probably breed her to Force... so he should fix the top on her kids. If she were a Boer goat I'd say they were a perfect match! He's massive, heavy boned and super level... but not very long. His neck is short too. She's super long, has a long neck and needs a better top. He might bring out more of a roman nose on her kids too. 

I think she's got something else mixed in her too... I have no idea what but you're right her ears are short and her head looks like it has something else mixed in.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She's going to worm her way into your heart in no time.
As you know Nubs are not known for high milk production but will be a great asset to your herd.
I think I was getting about a 1/2 gal a day out the %s.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl. I bet she will do well for you.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

She's nice except for her ears, topline, and nose. And I agree, she doesn't look full Nub. Personally, I think a gallon is a bit low. My very first goat was a Nub/Ober cross and she gave a gallon and a half per day, easy, separated from her kids at night. JMHO


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If she works for your purposes, that is all that matters. I have to admit I don't want to own a goat that gives me more than a gallon a day. I don't want to worry about mastitis and what to do with the milk. But I don't show and the milk is for my personal use. So if all you need is a brood doe, I bet she does great for you.


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Theres acually a possibility that shes a full nubian ( american ) but has another breed way down her lines. We have an american doe ( registered ) and she has funky ears. We just went to see her father ( hes an ai buck and his father has been dead for over 40 years ) and his ears are even weirder but he has beautiful conformation and her ears improved from the dam. now would she do great in show, most likely not but for a home milker and what your wanting to do with her, heck ya! As long as shes a sweetie and serves your purpose who cares if shes a part nub or not! Enjoy her.... I love my nubs even thou there loud. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

She looks super sweet and with the right buck my bet is she will throw you some nice kids. 
I have no idea on the exact amount of milk because I have never milked a goat but, I can tell you that my boer/nubian crosses are good milkers and they raise excellent kids.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Well, I'm never going to show her so really don't care about her structure that much. I know she is sound and produces more than I'd need anyway, and she's very sweet and well trained, so that's sure all I was looking for! I can't imagine getting more than a gallon a day! The lady said her production will increase as she gets older though. 

Thank you all! I'm sure she'll be great.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Something to think about....you might want to breed her a month or so before the others. My logic behind this is that way she will be totally in milk when the Boers come. This is how great luck goes lol. I have had a crap ton of kids and my one Nubian just kidded and my big milk maker isn't due for another week and a half. I had a freezer full of milk and that Nubian kidded at the perfect time . Any ways just something to consider  and if you go that way milk and freeze the colostrom


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

She looks like a great first time milk doe to me! It's nice to change up goat breeds now and then, isn't it? 
Just remember that she's a dairy goat , she's SUPPOSED to look that skinny


----------



## giddyogoat (May 28, 2012)

My Nubian/Boer crosses have been a big hit with my buyers. Ours have tended to be taller than the Boers right out of the "gate" and my buyers like'em tall, right or wrong you gotta give the buyer what they want. I think the idea of breeding first is a good one, we have really worked our Nubian girls this year making up for milk short falls and unexpected events in this years kidding. Good luck I wouldn't be surprised if you didnt get more.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! 

Well, that is a good idea Jessica. I don't think she's going to be in heat in May/June though... We are going to breed all the yearling Boers mid-June-July. 

Lol, yeah... gotta get used to skinny!!!


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Yes very pretty


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

She does look super sweet. Good luck !


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! I was worried about how noisy a Nubian would be, but she actually is pretty quiet. We had a Nubian/Boer cross doe that was SO LOUD! She would scream every morning and wake us up and then scream all day long! Needless to say, she was sold pretty quick.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

She's pretty. I agree she doesn't look full Nubian, but hey that's okay...


----------

